# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Erreur IIS lors du deploiment ASP.Net

## DenisUray

Bonjour, il me semble avoir installer tout correctement ... mon appli fonctionne parfaitement sous VS ... et une fois dploye dans IIS je rencontre le problme suivant : 

J'ai essay avec un site asp.net initial, c'est  dire sans rien de plus que la " base " VS ... Idem ...

----------

